# Minor windshield stone pits from gravel truck



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I have had my Cruze for going on seven years and up until the other day my windshield was in perfect condition. I was driving along on a four lane highway (going about 65mph) and I noticed there was one of those double gravel trucks driving relatively slowly in the right lane. I wanted to get around it to avoid a stone chip to the windshield. Ironically when I was passing it, I heard one stone hit my windshield. Then about two seconds later another stone, this happened another two times (for a total of four stones). It was very annoying!

So, I pulled over and assessed the damage. There was one stone pit (not chip or crack) in the middle of the windshield closer to the driver’s side (so I see it while driving now). There are three other ones all scattered on the passenger side. They about 2mm in diameter. The one on the driver’s side has this black speck in it, it looks like a bug hit the windshield.

I took it to an auto glass place and they are not deep enough to get filled. So my only option if I was to get this fixed is to get a new windshield.

*Has anyone had something similar to this happen? If it were your car would you get it fixed, or just live with it?* The marks on the passenger side do not bug me, it is more the one in the middle.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

You need to put something to hold the crack to expand in the future. Try something like this:




or this:


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Come winter time. When it gets cold and you're running your defrost. The cracks will get worse. Probably deep enough to repair. Maybe not and a new windshield will be in order.

The cheapest fix would be a wrecking yard for the removal. And a glass shop for the installation. It's what I did when my aftermarket rear window defrost turned out to be a POS. I pulled a stock window that had the grid already built in. The car didn't originally come with it.

But even new. It shouldn't be that expensive. Even if you have to use your insurance if you have it as part of your insurance.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

If the auto glass shop says they are not big enough to worry about or fix, then you should not have to worry about it cracking down the road. 

I agree blemishes in line of sight are annoying, i have a couple of them myself. There are several kits on the market to do self repairs at home. Look for a kit that comes with small plastic squares, usually to do the final smoothing on the deeper repairs. Use these plastic strips and the UV resin provided in the kit to reduce the visibility of the shallow blemishes. I have done this with some success in the past. They will never be totally invisible but it greatly reduces how noticeable they are.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tell your insurance company. Normally these are repaired without cost to you. Let them decide whether or not to repair or replace.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Never worry about it in Arizona as most reliable insurance companies provide free replacement.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

94mustang said:


> I have had my Cruze for going on seven years and up until the other day my windshield was in perfect condition. I was driving along on a four lane highway (going about 65mph) and I noticed there was one of those double gravel trucks driving relatively slowly in the right lane. I wanted to get around it to avoid a stone chip to the windshield. Ironically when I was passing it, I heard one stone hit my windshield. Then about two seconds later another stone, this happened another two times (for a total of four stones). It was very annoying!
> 
> So, I pulled over and assessed the damage. There was one stone pit (not chip or crack) in the middle of the windshield closer to the driver’s side (so I see it while driving now). There are three other ones all scattered on the passenger side. They about 2mm in diameter. The one on the driver’s side has this black speck in it, it looks like a bug hit the windshield.
> 
> ...


Out here where I'm at, my insurance will replace 2 per year, sand storms and rocks....

Was driving across AZ, one December, and the "Hot Rock Truck" dropped a stone in front of a semi, which in turn launched it to my windshield on my '93 Grand Am. It bullseyed right under the passenger side wiper, so I didn't notice it until I got to my parent's house (San Diego, SR-60 from Cannon AFB to Phoenix, I-10 to SR-95 down to I-8, "the direct route," one week of leave), and was washing my car. It did just fine driving back to NM, in the show/rain, with defrost on. But my insurance paid to have it replaced. Safelite came out to Cannon AFB and replaced it while I was at work. Safelite (San Diego) had to replace that one the following August, when I went home for my nephew's birth and a few weeks of leave, before deploying. The guys in NM didn't get all of the glass out or left something in the track, stress cracked from the passenger side to the driver side, while I was driving through White Sands (took the "southern route," SR-70 to I-10 to I-8), Safelite's expense. 

My Cruze has 3 on the passenger side (last February), and my Silverado has 1 (out of view, behind the center mirror) on the passenger side (last April). Been keeping an eye on them, will probably replace both windshields in next few months. 

Check the vehicle codes in your state, I know CA has a few about chips/cracks/etc and definite limitations. M.I.L. got a "fix-it" citation for her '8? Sable.


----------

